
Deepmind StarCraft II: AlphaStar Analyzed by Artosis - tosh
https://www.reddit.com/r/starcraft/comments/akwgbn/alphastar_analyzed_probes_and_all_by_artosis/
======
tosh
AlphaStar seems to prefer building more probes than is considered 'optimal'.

~~~
tosh
In the games against Stockfish: AlphaZero also played sacrifices that were
considered unusual but helped to win the game in the end.

